# Senso di colpa



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2015)

Ci sono persone che hanno il senso di colpa per essersi dimenticati di aver pagato un'aranciata trent'anni prima e chi fa schifezze immonde abbastanza serenamente, pensando che faccia parte di un percorso di conoscenza o trovando mille ragioni.
Per voi da cosa nasce questa diversità?
Sappiamo tutti del super-io che è il genitore severo interiorizzato, ma non credo che i secondi siano tutti cresciuti senza regole o addirittura si trovano le due tipologie opposte nella stessa famiglia.
Io suppongo che si possa ricondurre all'autostima.
Non credo che esista un'autostima a prova di bomba, ma che ognuno trovi il proprio orgoglio quanto più sente di avvicinarsi per gli aspetti essenziali alla propria idea di persona che vorrebbe essere (sì lo so è uguale al super-io e richiama la formazione dell'identità).
Ma chi ne fa di tutti i colori che persona vuole essere? Pensiamo a Pazza che dice che cosa sarà lo scoprirà solo vivendo. Col cavolo chi vuoi essere lo costruisci tu, non solo con gli studi formali.
Voi avete sensi di colpa per l'aranciata?


----------



## Tessa (2 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono persone che hanno il senso di colpa per essersi dimenticati di aver pagato un'aranciata trent'anni prima e chi fa schifezze immonde abbastanza serenamente, pensando che faccia parte di un percorso di conoscenza o trovando mille ragioni.
> Per voi da cosa nasce questa diversità?
> Sappiamo tutti del super-io che è il genitore severo interiorizzato, ma non credo che i secondi siano tutti cresciuti senza regole o addirittura si trovano le due tipologie opposte nella stessa famiglia.
> Io suppongo che si possa ricondurre all'autostima.
> ...


Si.


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono persone che hanno il senso di colpa per essersi dimenticati di aver pagato un'aranciata trent'anni prima e chi fa schifezze immonde abbastanza serenamente, pensando che faccia parte di un percorso di conoscenza o trovando mille ragioni.
> Per voi da cosa nasce questa diversità?
> Sappiamo tutti del super-io che è il genitore severo interiorizzato, ma non credo che i secondi siano tutti cresciuti senza regole o addirittura si trovano le due tipologie opposte nella stessa famiglia.
> Io suppongo che si possa ricondurre all'autostima.
> ...


Se mi accorgessi di aver anche inavvertitamente sottratto del denaro, sentirei la colpa e rimedierei. C'è differenza tra senso di colpa e colpa. Il primo è sterile e non porta rimedio.
Comunque secondo me il tutto nasce dalla propria etica... ognuno di noi ne segue una tutta sua, anche inconsapevolmente, e sente un peso quando la trasgredisce. Adolph Hitler stava fisicamente male quando per qualche impegno inderogabile trascurava la sua cagna.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Se mi accorgessi di aver anche inavvertitamente sottratto del denaro, sentirei la colpa e rimedierei. C'è differenza tra senso di colpa e colpa. Il primo è sterile e non porta rimedio.
> Comunque secondo me il tutto nasce dalla propria etica... ognuno di noi ne segue una tutta sua, anche inconsapevolmente, e sente un peso quando la trasgredisce. Adolph Hitler stava fisicamente male quando per qualche impegno inderogabile trascurava la sua cagna.


Lasciando perdere gli estremi.
Non capisco chi i sensi di colpa non li ha o li supera bellamente.


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lasciando perdere gli estremi.
> Non capisco chi i sensi di colpa non li ha o li supera bellamente.


Gli estremi possono essere utili a comprendere un fenomeno. Tutti hanno dei sensi di colpa, nessuno escluso. L'estremo in questo caso ti fa capire che è determinante la prospettiva con cui guardi il mondo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono persone che hanno il senso di colpa per essersi dimenticati di aver pagato un'aranciata trent'anni prima e chi fa schifezze immonde abbastanza serenamente, pensando che faccia parte di un percorso di conoscenza o trovando mille ragioni.
> Per voi da cosa nasce questa diversità?
> Sappiamo tutti del super-io che è il genitore severo interiorizzato, ma non credo che i secondi siano tutti cresciuti senza regole o addirittura si trovano le due tipologie opposte nella stessa famiglia.
> Io suppongo che si possa ricondurre all'autostima.
> ...



Non solo ho ben presente e soffro per gli errori fatti ma mi sembra sempre che siano passati 5 minuti. Io non ho interiorizzato un genitore severo ma un genitore maniaco. Mi veniva un aggettivo meno elegante ma che rendeva meglio. Non mi sono mai perdonata nulla anche se sono cosciente che certe cose le ho fatte per proteggermi.


----------



## Eratò (2 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Gli estremi possono essere utili a comprendere un fenomeno. Tutti hanno dei sensi di colpa, nessuno escluso. L'estremo in questo caso ti fa capire che è determinante la prospettiva con cui guardi il mondo.


Non tutti hanno dei sensi di colpa... Ci sta chi al minimo accenno di senso di colpa, cerca il capro espiatorio o incolpa il contesto per deresponsabilizzarsi... E lo riesce a fare talmente bene che alla fine si autoconvince che di colpe non ne aveva. Ad es.  l'aranciata non pagata, "non era colpa mia ma del amico che mi parlava a quel momento/del fidanzato con cui stavamo litigando"  e via dicendo... Semplifico per attenermi al esempio di Brunetta.Ma è un meccanismo che poi si applicca a tutte le situazioni... È lo stesso meccanismo per cui in un tradimento, il traditore non si addossa la colpa ma l'addossa al amante "io son bravo ma lei era zoccola/lui era furbo e mi ha portato a tradire".


----------



## patroclo (2 Settembre 2015)

Sto tentando di uscire da una relazione condizionata dai sensi di colpa.  In breve due individui che non capendosi e non parlando si sono  macerati per anni in sensi di colpa causati dal vedere il proprio  partner insoddisfatto e intristito.

.... o i sensi di colpa hanno  una spinta propositiva e quindi vita breve altrimenti sono una delle  cose più inutili e dannose del mondo.

Tendenzialmente ho i sensi di colpa per l'aranciata, sono gli unici con cui si può convivere


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non tutti hanno dei sensi di colpa... Ci sta chi al minimo accenno di senso di colpa, cerca il capro espiatorio o incolpa il contesto per deresponsabilizzarsi... E lo riesce a fare talmente bene che alla fine si autoconvince che di colpe non ne aveva. Ad es.  l'aranciata non pagata, "non era colpa mia ma del amico che mi parlava a quel momento/del fidanzato con cui stavamo litigando"  e via dicendo... Semplifico per attenermi al esempio di Brunetta.Ma è un meccanismo che poi si applicca a tutte le situazioni... È lo stesso meccanismo per cui in un tradimento, il traditore non si addossa la colpa ma l'addossa al amante "io son bravo ma lei era zoccola/lui era furbo e mi ha portato a tradire".


Però, come dice Nobody, c'è chi, come Hitler, ha sensi di colpa per aver trascurato il cane mentre termina milioni di persone e ha causato una guerra mondiale.
Io mi domandavo se chi non ha sensi di colpa per cose pesanti ha , nella sua scala di valori del tutto personale, come priorità essere perfettamente egoista o seguire il piacere o fare del male ecc
E come si possa essere tanto dissonanti rispetto a un contesto.
Voglio dire che se io fossi una pornostar non credo che mi sceglierei come compagno uno che crede alla fedeltà fisica, ammesso che lui sappia chi sono, penso che proprio io non vorrei stare con un uomo così.
Normalmente non ci si sposa o si decide di convivere facendo riferimento, almeno esplicitamente, a valori diametralmente opposti.


----------



## sienne (2 Settembre 2015)

Ciao

i sensi di colpa possono divenire una brutta bestia. 
Ho sofferto tanto per i sensi di colpa. Mi sentivo in colpa per tutto, anche per la mia esistenza. 
Oggi riesco ad essere molto più distaccata e "oggettiva" verso i sensi di colpa. 
Brutta bestia ... 


sienne


----------



## Tessa (2 Settembre 2015)

Generalmente chi sensi di colpa non dimostra di averne è bravissimo ad indurne negli altri.
Io sono circondata da persone così.
E' mancato un conoscente quest'estate.
La mia 'migliore amica' mi ha subdolamente indotto il senso di colpa per non essere andata al funerale.
Quando anche lei non c'era....


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Generalmente chi sensi di colpa non dimostra di averne è bravissimo ad indurne negli altri.
> Io sono circondata da persone così.
> E' mancato un conoscente quest'estate.
> La mia 'migliore amica' mi ha subdolamente indotto il senso di colpa per non essere andata al funerale.
> Quando anche lei non c'era....


Per me questa ha cercato di condividere il senso di colpa (ingiustificato) non di scaricarlo totalmente.
Nascere e morire in estate è garanzia di solitudine. Ma non credo che il morto voglia compagnia.


----------



## spleen (2 Settembre 2015)

Certe persone hanno i sensi di colpa attenuati perchè si sentono giustificate nel loro agito da un complesso di ragioni che sfiora il vittimismo.
Quante volte abbiamo sentito dire: -Ho sbagliato però lui/lei si è comportata male per primo... - Oppure: - Faccio così perchè tanto lo fanno tutti e non volglio essere proprio io la vittima.... Oppure ancora: - Il più furbo è quello che frega il prossimo, è così e perciò faccio il furbo anch' io.
Hitler perseguitava gli ebrei perchè aveva addossato loro la responsabilità di quanto di male era successo al popolo tedesco. C'è sempre l'alibi dietro il comportamento scorretto. Chi ha sensi di colpa secondo me è quello che riesce a capire che le giustificazioni non tengono. Chi ha sensi di colpa non si lascia vivere e subire il suo comportamento e quello degli altri. Ha capito di essere protagonista e non comparsa. Chiamasi consapevolezza credo, senza scomodare l'educazione al senso etico che è un lascito di chi ci indirizza, proprio.

Per portarla sul personale ho avuto a lungo sensi di colpa verso una ragazza, tanti anni fa' e nemmeno quando ci siamo spiegati e sono stato perdonato sono cessati. Mi rivedo a volte da giovane e penso a quanto sono stato str... e nemmeno pensare ad ora mi tranquillizza del tutto.


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> *Non tutti hanno dei sensi di colpa...* Ci sta chi al minimo accenno di senso di colpa, cerca il capro espiatorio o incolpa il contesto per deresponsabilizzarsi... E lo riesce a fare talmente bene che alla fine si autoconvince che di colpe non ne aveva. Ad es.  l'aranciata non pagata, "non era colpa mia ma del amico che mi parlava a quel momento/del fidanzato con cui stavamo litigando"  e via dicendo... Semplifico per attenermi al esempio di Brunetta.Ma è un meccanismo che poi si applicca a tutte le situazioni... È lo stesso meccanismo per cui in un tradimento, il traditore non si addossa la colpa ma l'addossa al amante "io son bravo ma lei era zoccola/lui era furbo e mi ha portato a tradire".


Semmai, non tutti hanno gli stessi sensi di colpa. Ma un essere umano totalmente amorale non esiste, solo la Natura nel suo complesso riesce ad esserlo.


----------



## spleen (2 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Semmai, non tutti hanno gli stessi sensi di colpa. Ma un essere umano totalmente amorale non esiste, *solo la Natura nel suo complesso riesce ad esserlo.*


Oppure è l'entità morale per eccellenza, dal momento che è sempre coerente con le sue regole.
(Che non sono quelle nostre).


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono persone che hanno il senso di colpa per essersi dimenticati di aver pagato un'aranciata trent'anni prima e chi fa schifezze immonde abbastanza serenamente, pensando che faccia parte di un percorso di conoscenza o trovando mille ragioni.
> Per voi da cosa nasce questa diversità?
> Sappiamo tutti del super-io che è il genitore severo interiorizzato, ma non credo che i secondi siano tutti cresciuti senza regole o addirittura si trovano le due tipologie opposte nella stessa famiglia.
> Io suppongo che si possa ricondurre all'autostima.
> ...


No per l'aranciata no  però mi è capitato di aver preso un caffè e poi di essermi ricordata dopo di non aver pagato. Telefonato al bar e fatto presente, pagato il giorno dopo. Ma non avevo senso di colpa, mica era volontaria la dimenticanza.


----------



## Jim Cain (2 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lasciando perdere gli estremi.
> Non capisco chi i sensi di colpa non li ha o li supera bellamente.


C'è un altro thread simile da qualche parte, e c'era qualcuno che aveva risposto qualcosa del tipo 'io mi sento in colpa pure se una persona che non conosco ha dimenticato il cellulare sul tavolo e non ho avuto la prontezza di rincorrerlo per avvertirlo' (cito a memoria).
Non ho nozioni di psicologìa per dire la mia sul tema, e Kant e Lacan li ho letti poco e male, credo però che parecchio dipenda anche dall'educazione che si è ricevuta...


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Oppure è l'entità morale per eccellenza, dal momento che è sempre coerente con le sue regole.
> (Che non sono quelle nostre).


beh Dio se esiste teoricamente non dovrebbe soffrirne  anche se ci sarebbe parecchio da dirgli, visto il progetto difettoso che ha tirato fuori... insomma, Dio c'è... o ce fa?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Certe persone hanno i sensi di colpa attenuati perchè si sentono giustificate nel loro agito da un complesso di ragioni che sfiora il vittimismo.
> Quante volte abbiamo sentito dire: -Ho sbagliato però lui/lei si è comportata male per primo... - Oppure: - Faccio così perchè tanto lo fanno tutti e non volglio essere proprio io la vittima.... Oppure ancora: - Il più furbo è quello che frega il prossimo, è così e perciò faccio il furbo anch' io.
> Hitler perseguitava gli ebrei perchè aveva addossato loro la responsabilità di quanto di male era successo al popolo tedesco. C'è sempre l'alibi dietro il comportamento scorretto. Chi ha sensi di colpa secondo me è quello che riesce a capire che le giustificazioni non tengono. Chi ha sensi di colpa non si lascia vivere e subire il suo comportamento e quello degli altri. Ha capito di essere protagonista e non comparsa. Chiamasi consapevolezza credo, senza scomodare l'educazione al senso etico che è un lascito di chi ci indirizza, proprio.
> 
> Per portarla sul personale ho avuto a lungo sensi di colpa verso una ragazza, tanti anni fa' e nemmeno quando ci siamo spiegati e sono stato perdonato sono cessati. Mi rivedo a volte da giovane e penso a quanto sono stato str... e nemmeno pensare ad ora mi tranquillizza del tutto.


Senza arrivare al vittimismo, il tempo dovrebbe farci vedere le cose in prospettiva e farci contestualizzare il comportamento di tutti, persino il nostro :mexican:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lasciando perdere gli estremi.
> Non capisco chi i sensi di colpa non li ha o li supera bellamente.


però per un aranciata che sensi di colpa bisognerebbe avere ? ... Tornando seria, dimenticare di fare qualcosa può capitare a tutti e se si è in buona fede, si rimedia, si porgon le scuse e stop. Altra cosa è avere un comportamento volontario che procura un danno più o meno grave a qualcuno e non sentirsi in colpa.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> C'è un altro thread simile da qualche parte, e c'era qualcuno che aveva risposto qualcosa del tipo 'io mi sento in colpa pure se una persona che non conosco ha dimenticato il cellulare sul tavolo e non ho avuto la prontezza di rincorrerlo per avvertirlo' (cito a memoria).
> Non ho nozioni di psicologìa per dire la mia sul tema, e Kant e Lacan li ho letti poco e male, credo però che parecchio dipenda anche dall'educazione che si è ricevuta...


La mia idea che l'autostima sia legata al modello di persona che ci si prefigge di essere e che il senso di colpa è prevalentemente verso se stessi vi sembra proprio stupida?


----------



## spleen (2 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Senza arrivare al vittimismo, il tempo dovrebbe farci vedere le cose in prospettiva e farci *contestualizzare* il comportamento di tutti, persino il nostro :mexican:


Infatti è l'unica cosa che mi fa' stare sereno.


----------



## Spot (2 Settembre 2015)

Io ho visto raramente gente priva di sensi di colpa.
Però di fronte  al senso di colpa ho visto chi si strugge, poi lo  rielabora e lo  interiorizza in una forma che non si discosta molto da  l'idea che ha di  sè e chi reagisce, ripara come può e cerca  linee di  condotta future differenti.



spleen ha detto:


> Certe persone hanno i sensi di colpa attenuati  perchè si sentono giustificati nel loro agito da un complesso di ragioni  che sfiora il vittimismo.
> Quante volte abbiamo sentito dire: -Ho sbagliato però lui/lei si è  comportata male per primo... - Oppure: - Faccio così perchè tanto lo  fanno tutti e non volglio essere proprio io la vittima.... Oppure  ancora: - Il più furbo è quello che frega il prossimo, è così e perciò  faccio il furbo anch' io.


C'è anche chi trasforma l'azione "iniqua" in atteggiamenti virtuosi. Ad  esempio "ti ho tradito, o ti ho mentito, perchè era l'unico modo per  salvare la nostra relazione e tutelarti. Agisco per il nostro bene e  sono una specie di eroe, perchè mi accollo tutto il carico emotivo  necessario a gestire la situazione."
Lo stesso Hitler aveva un popolo da difendere.



Personalmente, sono più incline al rimprovero aspro che al senso di colpa.
In poche parole, mi ritengo una persona profondamente fallace e quindi  l'errore me lo perdono abbastanza in fretta. Ma non mi perdono la  mancanza di azione a riguardo.
Non che questo mi riesca sempre. Più volte il senso di colpa ha avuto la meglio.
D'altra parte - stavate parlando di autostima mi sa - la mia è  facilmente intaccabile. Ma non so se le due cose siano relazionabili.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono persone che hanno il senso di colpa per essersi dimenticati di aver pagato un'aranciata trent'anni prima e chi fa schifezze immonde abbastanza serenamente, pensando che faccia parte di un percorso di conoscenza o trovando mille ragioni.
> Per voi da cosa nasce questa diversità?
> Sappiamo tutti del super-io che è il genitore severo interiorizzato, ma non credo che i secondi siano tutti cresciuti senza regole o addirittura si trovano le due tipologie opposte nella stessa famiglia.
> Io suppongo che si possa ricondurre all'autostima.
> ...


Vuoi dire: molti sensi di colpa = molta autostima?


----------



## spleen (2 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> beh Dio se esiste teoricamente non dovrebbe soffrirne  anche se ci sarebbe parecchio da dirgli, visto il *progetto difettoso* che ha tirato fuori... insomma, Dio c'è... o ce fa?


Il difetto stà nei nostri occhi, temo.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2015)

Ogni tanto mi torna in mente un servizio di Pif su Fabrizio Corona e mentre Corona girava nudo, tronfio, e parlava dei suoi progetti, Pif gli chiedeva: "Ma secondo te, un uomo per essere definito una merda cosa deve fare?"
Ora è certo che peggio di Corona, purtroppo, ce ne sono milioni, ma è anche evidente che per Pif già bastava e anche per me.
Ricordo una mia collega che non si capacitava che lui avesse dato incarico ai suoi fotografi di seguirlo mentre andava in moto con Nina Moric per far poi pubblicare le foto di lei con il culo al vento.
Ecco per la mia collega sarebbe bastata quella mancanza di rispetto per far crollare la stima in un uomo e la propria di donna.
Credete che il senso di colpa sia verso se stessi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La mia idea che l'autostima sia legata al modello di persona che ci si prefigge di essere e che il senso di colpa è prevalentemente verso se stessi vi sembra proprio stupida?


assolutamente no.


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Vuoi dire: molti sensi di colpa = molta autostima?


mi viene da pensare il contrario...


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Il difetto stà nei nostri occhi, temo.


vabbè, se esiste ce li ha fatti lui... quindi in fin dei conti è colpa sua


----------



## Spot (2 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La mia idea che l'autostima sia legata al  modello di persona che ci si prefigge di essere e che il senso di colpa è  prevalentemente verso se stessi vi sembra proprio stupida?


Non ho capito. Puoi spiegare?



Nobody ha detto:


> mi viene da pensare il contrario...


Anche a me.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Settembre 2015)

però non mi convince la relazione con l'autostima. Più con le aspettative che abbiamo verso noi stessi. Più pretendiamo da noi stessi più ogni errore ogni mancanza ci sembra grave.
E non so quanto il pretendere molto da sè stessi sia legato all'autostima, perchè cercare di essere non è la stessa cosa di pensare di essere. Non so se mi sono spiegata.


----------



## spleen (2 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ogni tanto mi torna in mente un servizio di Pif su Fabrizio Corona e mentre Corona girava nudo, tronfio, e parlava dei suoi progetti, Pif gli chiedeva: "Ma secondo te, un uomo per essere definito una merda cosa deve fare?"
> Ora è certo che peggio di Corona, purtroppo, ce ne sono milioni, ma è anche evidente che per Pif già bastava e anche per me.
> Ricordo una mia collega che non si capacitava che lui avesse dato incarico ai suoi fotografi di seguirlo mentre andava in moto con Nina Moric per far poi pubblicare le foto di lei con il culo al vento.
> Ecco per la mia collega sarebbe bastata quella mancanza di rispetto per far crollare la stima in un uomo e la propria di donna.
> Credete che il senso di colpa sia verso se stessi?


Il senso di colpa è verso l'adeguamento dell' immagine di se stessi.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Vuoi dire: molti sensi di colpa = molta autostima?


No.
Forse sensi di colpa per cazzate = autostima
Non so perché io vedo l'autostima sempre come lavori in corso.
Voglio dire se sono Pistorius ho una grande autostima, poi ammazzo la fidanzata e forse un filo mi dovrebbe crollare.
Vedo il senso di colpa come non essere stati all'altezza di se stessi.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> però non mi convince la relazione con l'autostima. Più con le aspettative che abbiamo verso noi stessi. Più pretendiamo da noi stessi più ogni errore ogni mancanza ci sembra grave.
> E non so quanto il pretendere molto da sè stessi sia legato all'autostima, perchè cercare di essere non è la stessa cosa di pensare di essere. Non so se mi sono spiegata.


Come ho appena scritto.
Ma non si è se non nell'evoluzione del vivere.
Non è che se hai vinto il Nobel e sei all'apice l'autostima è acquisita per sempre. Devi essere all'altezza dell'immagine di te che ti dà autostima.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Il senso di colpa è verso l'adeguamento dell' immagine di se stessi.


:up: mi capisci!


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Non ho capito. Puoi spiegare?
> 
> 
> Anche a me.


Ho cercato di spiegare.
A esempio ci sono casalinghe e no che hanno la casa perfetta e se non riescono a mantenerla tale si struggono, si sentono in colpa.
Fa parte dell'immagine di sé e della loro autostima essere in grado di fare (anche) quello.
Io ho la casa che sembra "Case da incubo" e non mi struggo per nulla, non ho grandi sensi di colpa (un po' sì, poi spiego*) perché l'autostima la ripongo in altri comportamenti.








* ho esagerato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spot (2 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> però non mi convince la relazione con l'autostima. Più con le aspettative che abbiamo verso noi stessi. Più pretendiamo da noi stessi più ogni errore ogni mancanza ci sembra grave.
> *E non so quanto il pretendere molto da sè stessi sia legato all'autostima, perchè cercare di essere non è la stessa cosa di pensare di essere.* Non so se mi sono spiegata.


Si.
Era la stessa cosa a cui stavo pensando io.
Se io ho una fortissima idea di me stessa, non ho questo gran bisogno di supportarla con prove e azioni. Anzi, magari può essere così forte da fare in modo che io riesca ad adeguare la mia interpretazione del mondo e delle azioni alla mia idea. E questo sia nel bene che nel male. Sia che mi creda una persona di merda o una persona dai fortissimi principi.

Cercare di essere in una certa maniera invece implica processi differenti.
E si può pretendere moltissimo da se stessi partendo dall'idea che il punto di partenza faccia schifo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come ho appena scritto.
> Ma non si è se non nell'evoluzione del vivere.
> Non è che se hai vinto il Nobel e sei all'apice l'autostima è acquisita per sempre. Devi essere all'altezza dell'immagine di te che ti dà autostima.


ma c'è gente che ha un'altissima concezione di sè pur non avendo conseguito gran che nella vita.
Però si considerano meglio dei Nobel.
C'è da dire che meno conosci, meno ti senti ignorante, per fare un esempio.
Ma il fatto di sapere di essere ignorante di tante cose mi permette di derivare che sia una condizione diffusa, e questo non influisce sull'autostima.
Mi sono persa.
Ah sì: se invece io so qualcosa ma mi comporto come se ne fossi ignorante, so di sbagliare e mi sento in colpa.
Certo che se il numero dei miei errori mi sembra eccessivo o la loro gravità pesante, allora questo influirà, in quel momento, sulla mia autostima negativamente: se rimedio avverrà il contrario... ma io non mi dimentico mai un errore perchè vi ho posto rimedio.
Tendo a dimenticare le cose buone che ho fatto invece, perlomeno a non ricordarmele.
Mi devo sforzare.
Mentre scrivo sto cercando di capire se questa severità nei miei confronti sia connessa alla mia attuale autostima o a quella che ho avuto per parte della mia vita. Forse allora comprendo quello che volevi dire. E' nato tutto da lì.
Che sfiga.


----------



## spleen (2 Settembre 2015)

Vi capita mai di pensare:
-Ma io sono meglio di così!-
Riferito al vostro comportamento con gli altri, al netto della stima sulle vostre capacità.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma c'è gente che ha un'altissima concezione di sè pur non avendo conseguito gran che nella vita.
> Però si considerano meglio dei Nobel.
> C'è da dire che meno conosci, meno ti senti ignorante, per fare un esempio.
> Ma il fatto di sapere di essere ignorante di tante cose mi permette di derivare che sia una condizione diffusa, e questo non influisce sull'autostima.
> ...


Non è che abbia capito tutto tutto 

Però io credo che l'autostima non solo sia provvisoria ma anche settoriale.
Posso sentirmi grandiosa nel lavoro o nelle relazioni. Avere una bassa autostima di me come ballerina e altissima come latinista.
Qui generalmente parliamo di autostima rispetto le relazioni e capacità di seduzione.
Se io ho autostima rispetto alle mie capacità di seduzione, non significa che sia anche convinta di essere gnocca (per tornare su un argomento recentemente dibattuto) anzi se mi ritengo particolarmente gnocca soffrirò di sensi di colpa verso me stesse se ingrassamento o dimagrimento avranno intaccato la mia gnoccaggine.
Infatti attrici bellissime che immaginavamo con alta autostima si sono ridotte a maschere grottesche per questo motivo.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Si.
> Era la stessa cosa a cui stavo pensando io.
> Se io ho una fortissima idea di me stessa, non ho questo gran bisogno di supportarla con prove e azioni. Anzi, magari può essere così forte da fare in modo che io riesca ad adeguare la mia interpretazione del mondo e delle azioni alla mia idea. E questo sia nel bene che nel male. Sia che mi creda una persona di merda o una persona dai fortissimi principi.
> 
> ...


Se si adegua il mondo a sé credo che si parli di personalità narcisistica.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Vi capita mai di pensare:
> -Ma io sono meglio di così!-
> Riferito al vostro comportamento con gli altri, al netto della stima sulle vostre capacità.


Altroché!
Con quello che c'è in giro.


----------



## Spot (2 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Vi capita mai di pensare:
> -Ma io sono meglio di così!-
> Riferito al vostro comportamento con gli altri, al netto della stima sulle vostre capacità.


Ma meglio di quello che dimostro in certi casi io o meglio di quello che dimostrano gli altri?

...Comunque. Si, spesso, in entrambi i casi.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Vi capita mai di pensare:
> -Ma io sono meglio di così!-
> Riferito al vostro comportamento con gli altri, al netto della stima sulle vostre capacità.


Eh si è !!!!


----------



## Spot (2 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se si adegua il mondo a sé credo che si parli di personalità narcisistica.


Ok, ma il narcisismo, in certi limiti, non ha a che fare con l'autostima?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ok, ma il narcisismo, in certi limiti, non ha a che fare con l'autostima?


La personalità narcisista è patologica.
In genere richiede una corte di plaudenti e se si richiede questo manipolando la realtà si ha un'autostima molto precaria.


----------



## spleen (2 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> *Ma meglio di quello che dimostro in certi casi io* o meglio di quello che dimostrano gli altri?
> 
> ...Comunque. Si, spesso, in entrambi i casi.


Entrambi, ma soprattutto il neretto.


----------



## Spot (2 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Entrambi, ma soprattutto il neretto.


Ok, si, tantissimissime volte. Molte più dell'altro caso.


----------



## spleen (2 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ok, si, tantissimissime volte. Molte più dell'altro caso.


Anche a me capita.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che abbia capito tutto tutto
> 
> Però io credo che l'autostima non solo sia provvisoria ma anche settoriale.
> Posso sentirmi grandiosa nel lavoro o nelle relazioni. Avere una bassa autostima di me come ballerina e altissima come latinista.
> ...


Nel senso: nella mia formazione di individuo sono partita da un'autostima bassissima a 360°.
Chiaramente questo mi derivava da una serie di situazioni, non importa dettagliare.
Mi sono ribellata a questa condizione durante la fase naturalmente ribelle dell'adolescenza.
E ho cominciato a pretendere da me stessa.
Non in termini agonistici, non sono mai stata in corsa con nessuno. In termini qualitativi, direi etici. Non ho mai preteso risultati grandiosi scolastici o professionali.
Ma mi rifiutavo di non essere in grado di portare a termine gli incarichi che mi erano stati dati, e questo è un tema etico. Se non c'erano le condizioni per portare a termine una cosa, lavoravo pure di notte per supplire ai problemi. Ho studiato da sola su libri in inglese senza mai aver letto prima una parola in inglese in vita mia. Ho ottenuto di essere considerata capace e affidabile. So che chi lavora con me ha piena fiducia e ho avuto soddisfazioni che non avrei mai pensato di poter avere. Ma tutt'ora se commetto un errore sul lavoro, è come se mi dessero uno schiaffo in faccia: non mi perdono, mi brucia, non scrollo le spalle, non cerco di giustificarmi.
E comprendo che questo modo mi deriva dalla volontà di riscatto rispetto a quella che pensavo di essere.
E mi rendo conto mentre scrivo che quel baratro di autostima è in realtà sempre dietro l'angolo, pronto a ripresentarsi. Ho fatto l'esempio del lavoro ma vale per tutto. Il lavoro in realtà è la situazione in cui sono meno severa con me stessa.  
Però non è una situazione tragica, non vivo assolutamente nella paura di commettere errori. So che è la norma non essere sempre perfetti. Non ho mai preteso la perfezione. Li commetto, so che ad alcuni posso porre rimedio e lo faccio, ad altri so che non posso porre rimedio e ne prendo atto... ma non ne dimentico mai nessuno.
Perchè dimenticare i propri errori è proprio quella capacità che rende possibile essere quella persona che mi sono rifiutata di essere, ovvero quella che va a cercare errori e mancanze negli altri per sentirsi meglio al paragone.
Quando hai ben presente gli errori che hai fatto, è molto difficile trarre piacere dall'osservare quelli degli altri.
O essere pronti ad emettere un giudizio inappellabile.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Nel senso: nella mia formazione di individuo sono partita da un'autostima bassissima a 360°.
> Chiaramente questo mi derivava da una serie di situazioni, non importa dettagliare.
> Mi sono ribellata a questa condizione durante la fase naturalmente ribelle dell'adolescenza.
> E ho cominciato a pretendere da me stessa.
> ...


E' quello che dicevo dell'autostima sempre in costruzione e non come cosa data.
L'autostima è un po' la Sagrada Familia


----------



## Black&Blu (2 Settembre 2015)

Io ho ancora i sensi di colpa per aver tradito la mia ex 2 anni fa. Certo non mi spacco più la testa come una volta, però non è divertente come cosa, delle volte fa prendere molto male, altre volte un po' meno. Non so come faccia certa gente a non aver sensi di colpa, probabilmente son persone con un determinato carattere e che danno un determinato peso (leggero) ai sentimenti propri e altrui. boh...


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2015)

Black&Blu ha detto:


> Io ho ancora i sensi di colpa per aver tradito la mia ex 2 anni fa. Certo non mi spacco più la testa come una volta, però non è divertente come cosa, delle volte fa prendere molto male, altre volte un po' meno. Non so come faccia certa gente a non aver sensi di colpa, probabilmente son persone con un determinato carattere e che danno un determinato peso (leggero) ai sentimenti propri e altrui. boh...


Fatti venire un po' di sensi di colpa per la foto in firma che riempie la schermata dello smartphone :carneval:


----------



## ipazia (2 Settembre 2015)

Io penso che il senso di colpa sia legato alla percezione del proprio limite. 

E all'immagine di sè. Ma non in termini di autostima. 
In termine di valore assoluto. 

Più lo scollamento è ampio fra ciò che si desidera essere in termini valoriali e ciò che si è, più il senso di colpa trova spazio di lavoro. Lavoro che è principalmente di mantenimento e non assunzione delle proprie responsabilità. 

Responsabilità in termini di essere. Innanzitutto. 

Io non penso di essere una bella persona. O meglio, non soltanto una bella persona. 

So di avere fatto errori gravi e anche molto gravi. 
So di aver mancato di rispetto a me stessa e anche a chi mi stava accanto. 
Sono anche quella lì. Non mi piace. Ma è quello che è. La verità è che non ho saputo fare di meglio. Nel momento. Col senno di poi non vale. (ed è nel senno di poi che il senso di colpa trova spazio).
Posso provare a migliorarmi e a comprendermi in modo da fare meglio ogni volta. 
Ma non è detto che io ci riesca. E non posso che accettare. 

Non mi resta che assumermi la responsabilità di quelle parti che non mi piacciono e di cui a volte mi vergogno anche. Nasconderle nel senso di colpa non mi ha portato a niente. 
Esporle, dichiararle e assumermele, mettendo l'impegno nel bilanciarle con le altre, è la via che mi sembra più funzionale e pacifica con me stessa. 

Rigirarmi nel desiderio di non essere anche quella lì, (ed è questo secondo me il senso di colpa in origine) spesso diventa un comodo limbo per non affrontare, nel mondo, le proprie parti negative. Per tenere in un qualche modo il segreto di sè esponendo principalmente le parti piacevoli, o ritenute tali. 

Magari confrontandosi con gli altri e cercando rassicurazione in quel confronto. 

Se penso a me, mi riconosco azioni in cui non vorrei riconoscermi, ma sono mie. Mi rappresentano anche se non vorrei. Accettare quel riconoscimento, assumermelo e non nasconderlo innanzitutto a me, mi fa spesso sentire nella posizione di non poter proprio esprimere giudizi su nessuno. 

Giudizi di valore intendo. 

Che di giudizi invece ne emetto tanti. Ma tendenzialmente riguardano il valutare se quell'assetto di personalità è un assetto che potrebbe essere fonte di apprendimento per me.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io penso che il senso di colpa sia legato alla percezione del proprio limite.
> 
> E all'immagine di sè. Ma non in termini di autostima.
> In termine di valore assoluto.
> ...


Se gli aspetti negativi sono avere le gambe corte non ci posso far niente e me ne faccio una ragione.
Se invece attengono ai miei comportamenti, al modo di pormi, al non rispettare gli altri (o me stessa) eccome che non le accetto e le cambio.
Ne va della mia autostima di persona che è onesta con se stessa, ha volontà e coraggio.


----------



## Black&Blu (2 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fatti venire un po' di sensi di colpa per la foto in firma che riempie la schermata dello smartphone :carneval:



Ahaha scusami non ci avevo pensato alla versione mobile del sito. L'ho cancellata


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2015)

Black&Blu ha detto:


> Ahaha scusami non ci avevo pensato alla versione mobile del sito. L'ho cancellata


:up:


----------



## ipazia (2 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se gli aspetti negativi sono avere le gambe corte non ci posso far niente e me ne faccio una ragione.
> Se invece attengono ai miei comportamenti, al modo di pormi, al non rispettare gli altri (o me stessa) eccome che non le accetto e le cambio.
> Ne va della mia autostima di persona che è onesta con se stessa, ha volontà e coraggio.


Gli aspetti negativi a cui faccio riferimento non riguardano nè le gambe corte nè i comportamenti. 

I comportamenti sono espressioni esterne di un modo di essere interno. 

E posso variare i comportamenti esterni ma se non accetto in partenza la loro provenienza interna, faccio finta. Nell'esterno. 

Monto una maschera di bravura che non rispecchia ciò che sono dentro. 

Io penso che accettare di essere tante cose, coraggiosa e vigliacca per dire, possa portare ad un miglioramento. 

Agire soltanto sui comportamenti non penso che sulla lunga possa portare ad un effettivo miglioramento. 

Questo intendo. 

Accettare non è perdonare e neanche giustificare. 

Accettare è guardare anche con sguardo spietato e impietoso al proprio essere. Dirsi la verità. Senza farsi sconti. 
E da lì iniziare ad assumersi la responsabilità di se stessi. In termini di essere, prima che di fare. 

Il fare discende. 

Concretamente, io so di poter essere presuntuosa. E' inutile che faccia finta di essere umile. Nei comportamenti esterni. 
Sono presuntuosa. E' una parte di me. 

Schiacciarla non mi porta a niente. Far finta di non esserlo esprimendomi in comportamenti che parlano di umiltà ma non lo sono internamente mi sembra ipocrita. 
Bilanciarla invece, sviluppando e curando la capacità di mettermi in dubbio per esempio, porta a farmi avere comportamenti che mi permettono di imparare e limitare il mio essere presuntuosa in un'umiltà che è realmente essere nella posizione di novizia in molti ambiti della mia vita. 

Ma non è costrizione e negazione in funzione della costruzione di una immagine di me rispondente ai valori che ho. E' lasciar espressione alle diverse parti di me. Anche quelle che rispetto alla mia idea di me cozzano e mi mettono in discussione. 

Non so se mi spiego..


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Gli aspetti negativi a cui faccio riferimento non riguardano nè le gambe corte nè i comportamenti.
> 
> I comportamenti sono espressioni esterne di un modo di essere interno.
> 
> ...


Ti spieghi.
Ma per me (sono ripetitiva, lo so, è un mio modo di essere :facepalm::carneval tu assolutizzi il relativo.
Non dico che tu non abbia una tendenza alla presunzione, la hai (io no invece tiè :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl ma io non vedo questi aspetti che si evolvono e non sono statici.
E' vero che si evolvono quando li riconosciamo.
Mi è talmente piaciuta l'immagine della Sagrada famiglia che credo che la userò ancora.
Perché non solo siamo in perenne evoluzione ma siamo proprio una cattedrale.


----------



## ipazia (2 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se gli aspetti negativi sono avere le gambe corte non ci posso far niente e me ne faccio una ragione.
> Se invece attengono ai miei comportamenti, al modo di pormi, al non rispettare gli altri (o me stessa) eccome che non le accetto e le cambio.
> *Ne va della mia autostima di persona che è onesta con se stessa, ha volontà e coraggio.*


Per me essere onesta, avere volontà e coraggio significa dirmi anche le verità scomode e vergognose che mi riguardano. 

Anche quelle di cui ho schifo. E ne ho. 

E non distogliere lo sguardo. Pur volendolo fare. 
Per tutto il tempo che serve per smettere maschere di bontà e piacevolezza. Ai miei occhi.


----------



## Lucrezia (2 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono persone che hanno il senso di colpa per essersi dimenticati di aver pagato un'aranciata trent'anni prima e chi fa schifezze immonde abbastanza serenamente, pensando che faccia parte di un percorso di conoscenza o trovando mille ragioni.
> Per voi da cosa nasce questa diversità?
> Sappiamo tutti del super-io che è il genitore severo interiorizzato, ma non credo che i secondi siano tutti cresciuti senza regole o addirittura si trovano le due tipologie opposte nella stessa famiglia.
> Io suppongo che si possa ricondurre all'autostima.
> ...


Io credo che l'unità di misura del senso di colpa sia il proprio senso di giustizia; che non è quasi mai applicabile in maniera teorica ad una categoria di stesse cose, ma che cambia di situazione in situazione, in base alla parità o meno di rapporto con l'altro, con lo scopo di garantire un equilibrio di potere.
Esempio: se io maltratto gratuitamente una persona che è sempre gentile con me perchè, in un momento di stress, non sono riuscita a comunicare civilmente, mi sentirò in colpa. Ma se io sono convinta (che sia vero o no) che la apparente gentilezza della persona sia un modo per percularmi cronicamente, non mi sentirò in colpa: rispondendo a un'offesa con quella che è percepita come offesa di pari o quasi entità, si ristabilisce l'equilibrio di potere che era stato turbato dalla prima (vera o presunta) offesa subita. Questo lo teorizzava Hellinger nelle relazioni fra persone, sostenendo che ogni relazione si basa su un equibrio di potere dato dalla pari possibilità di scambiare comunicazioni o 'doni' dello stesso livello di positività o negatività. Sosteneva ad esempio (cosa che trovo interessantissima) che quando qualcuno dà all'altro qualcosa di così grande che non può essere ricambiato, la persona che ha ricevuto il bene dovrà rompere la relazione, perchè vengono a mancare i pressupposti, ovvero, viene a mancare l'equilibrio di potere senza possibilità di ripristinarlo. Questo include: la rabbia e il distacco degli adolescenti dai genitori (la consapevolezza di: non potrò mai restituirti tutto quello che economicamente ed emotivamente hai fatto per me, quindi sento la spinta a rompere il rapporto), ma anche spesso, udite udite, eventi come il perdono di un tradimento (paradossalmente lui sostiene che, quando ci viene fatto uno sgarro, rispondendo con uno sgarro un po' più piccolo, si può procede così fino a tornare in 'parità': altrimenti o il perdono non sarà mai veramente tale, oppure, uno dei due finirà per abbandonare la relazione).

Tutto iò era per dire che: quando non ci si sente in colpa per qualcosa, piccolo o enorme che sia, credo sia perchè ci si sente di rispondere correttamente a ciò che si percepisce come ingiusto. Non si tratta esattamente di una giustificazione, quanto di una necessità di riportare alla neutralità un equilibrio di potere. Non conta quanto enorme o minuscola una cosa possa apparire razionalmente: conta se si percepisce di aver agito giustamente o ingiustamente nei confronti di una persona o un gruppo, in base al modo in cui tu credi la persona o il gruppo si siano posti con te. Se io sono certa che i cinesi siano una minaccia mondiale e si mangino i bambini e non siano esseri umani, è chiaro che non mi sento in colpa a scatenare un genocidio. Mentre magari se mi scordo di pagare l'aranciata al bar di Peppino, che io giudico onesto e povero e che già mi aveva pure offerto il caffè, mi sentirò in colpa e tornerò a pagargliela.
Ovviamente il problema è che i giudizi sono soggettivi. Ci si può convincere di cose che non sono vere. Ma per il soggetto lo sono, e questo basta a scatenare una reazione spesso inconscia. A me, ad esempio,  è capitato di svolgere la stessa azione due volte con la stessa persona, a distanza di due anni:  la prima volta mi sono sentita in colpissima; la seconda, per niente. Non è l'azione che provoca il senso di colpa, ma il movente.


----------



## ipazia (2 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti spieghi.
> Ma per me (sono ripetitiva, lo so, è un mio modo di essere :facepalm::carneval tu assolutizzi il relativo.
> Non dico che tu non abbia una tendenza alla presunzione, la hai (io no invece tiè :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl *ma io non vedo questi aspetti che si evolvono e non sono statici.*
> E' vero che si evolvono quando li riconosciamo.
> ...


Non ho ben capito il neretto. 

Io non penso che evolvano. 
Penso siano parti che non possono che essere accettate.

Sono presuntuosa. 
Cosa faccio?
Lo nego? Lo maschero? Mi dibatto nel senso di colpa fustigandomi per essere quella che sono?

La mia posizione, per ora, è accettare anche quelle parti di me. Camminarci insieme. Il più possibile in pace. 
Non nascondermele e non nasconderle. Ma avvertire semmai che sono anche quello. 

E curare altre parti che bilanciano. E che mi permettono di migliorarmi. In tendenza ad un equilibrio che penso raggiungerò solo con la morte.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Io credo che l'unità di misura del senso di colpa sia il proprio senso di giustizia; che non è quasi mai applicabile in maniera teorica ad una categoria di stesse cose, ma che cambia di situazione in situazione, in base alla parità o meno di rapporto con l'altro, con lo scopo di garantire un equilibrio di potere.
> Esempio: se io maltratto gratuitamente una persona che è sempre gentile con me perchè, in un momento di stress, non sono riuscita a comunicare civilmente, mi sentirò in colpa. Ma se io sono convinta (che sia vero o no) che la apparente gentilezza della persona sia un modo per percularmi cronicamente, non mi sentirò in colpa: rispondendo a un'offesa con quella che è percepita come offesa di pari o quasi entità, si ristabilisce l'equilibrio di potere che era stato turbato dalla prima (vera o presunta) offesa subita. Questo lo teorizzava Hellinger nelle relazioni fra persone, sostenendo che ogni relazione si basa su un equibrio di potere dato dalla pari possibilità di scambiare comunicazioni o 'doni' dello stesso livello di positività o negatività. Sosteneva ad esempio (cosa che trovo interessantissima) che quando qualcuno dà all'altro qualcosa di così grande che non può essere ricambiato, la persona che ha ricevuto il bene dovrà rompere la relazione, perchè vengono a mancare i pressupposti, ovvero, viene a mancare l'equilibrio di potere senza possibilità di ripristinarlo. Questo include: la rabbia e il distacco degli adolescenti dai genitori (la consapevolezza di: non potrò mai restituirti tutto quello che economicamente ed emotivamente hai fatto per me, quindi sento la spinta a rompere il rapporto), ma anche spesso, udite udite, eventi come il perdono di un tradimento (paradossalmente lui sostiene che, quando ci viene fatto uno sgarro, rispondendo con uno sgarro un po' più piccolo, si può procede così fino a tornare in 'parità': altrimenti o il perdono non sarà mai veramente tale, oppure, uno dei due finirà per abbandonare la relazione).
> 
> Tutto iò era per dire che: quando non ci si sente in colpa per qualcosa, piccolo o enorme che sia, credo sia perchè ci si sente di rispondere correttamente a ciò che si percepisce come ingiusto. Non si tratta esattamente di una giustificazione, quanto di una necessità di riportare alla neutralità un equilibrio di potere. Non conta quanto enorme o minuscola una cosa possa apparire razionalmente: conta se si percepisce di aver agito giustamente o ingiustamente nei confronti di una persona o un gruppo, in base al modo in cui tu credi la persona o il gruppo si siano posti con te. Se io sono certa che i cinesi siano una minaccia mondiale e si mangino i bambini e non siano esseri umani, è chiaro che non mi sento in colpa a scatenare un genocidio. Mentre magari se mi scordo di pagare l'aranciata al bar di Peppino, che io giudico onesto e povero e che già mi aveva pure offerto il caffè, mi sentirò in colpa e tornerò a pagargliela.
> Ovviamente il problema è che i giudizi sono soggettivi. Ci si può convincere di cose che non sono vere. Ma per il soggetto lo sono, e questo basta a scatenare una reazione spesso inconscia. A me, ad esempio,  è capitato di svolgere la stessa azione due volte con la stessa persona, a distanza di due anni:  la prima volta mi sono sentita in colpissima; la seconda, per niente. Non è l'azione che provoca il senso di colpa, ma il movente.


Molto molto interessante.
Forse è così anche quando esternamente sembra che qualcuno accampi scuse.


----------



## spleen (2 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Gli aspetti negativi a cui faccio riferimento non riguardano nè le gambe corte nè i comportamenti.
> 
> I comportamenti sono espressioni esterne di un modo di essere interno.
> 
> ...


Ciao cara.
Cercare di migliorare se stessi presuppone una immagine differente di se (pur nell'accettazione dei limiti e caratteristiche).
E' su questa specie di frattura, sul riconoscimento di un -meglio di così- che credo si basi l'assunto.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non ho ben capito il neretto.
> 
> Io non penso che evolvano.
> Penso siano parti che non possono che essere accettate.
> ...


Per forza non hai capito: ho scritto in turco.
Forse basta togliere un non.
Io penso che siamo sempre in evoluzione e che il tuo essere presuntuosa è un tuo modo di essere tuo di dieci anni fa e di adesso ma che non sarà magari di te tra cinque anni. Perché una volta accettato si attenuerà o si trasformerà.


----------



## spleen (2 Settembre 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Io credo che l'unità di misura del senso di colpa sia il proprio senso di giustizia; che non è quasi mai applicabile in maniera teorica ad una categoria di stesse cose, ma che cambia di situazione in situazione, in base alla parità o meno di rapporto con l'altro, con lo scopo di garantire un equilibrio di potere.
> Esempio: se io maltratto gratuitamente una persona che è sempre gentile con me perchè, in un momento di stress, non sono riuscita a comunicare civilmente, mi sentirò in colpa. Ma se io sono convinta (che sia vero o no) che la apparente gentilezza della persona sia un modo per percularmi cronicamente, non mi sentirò in colpa: rispondendo a un'offesa con quella che è percepita come offesa di pari o quasi entità, si ristabilisce l'equilibrio di potere che era stato turbato dalla prima (vera o presunta) offesa subita. Questo lo teorizzava Hellinger nelle relazioni fra persone, sostenendo che ogni relazione si basa su un equibrio di potere dato dalla pari possibilità di scambiare comunicazioni o 'doni' dello stesso livello di positività o negatività. Sosteneva ad esempio (cosa che trovo interessantissima) che quando qualcuno dà all'altro qualcosa di così grande che non può essere ricambiato, la persona che ha ricevuto il bene dovrà rompere la relazione, perchè vengono a mancare i pressupposti, ovvero, viene a mancare l'equilibrio di potere senza possibilità di ripristinarlo. Questo include: la rabbia e il distacco degli adolescenti dai genitori (la consapevolezza di: non potrò mai restituirti tutto quello che economicamente ed emotivamente hai fatto per me, quindi sento la spinta a rompere il rapporto), ma anche spesso, udite udite, eventi come il perdono di un tradimento (paradossalmente lui sostiene che, quando ci viene fatto uno sgarro, rispondendo con uno sgarro un po' più piccolo, si può procede così fino a tornare in 'parità': altrimenti o il perdono non sarà mai veramente tale, oppure, uno dei due finirà per abbandonare la relazione).
> 
> Tutto iò era per dire che: quando non ci si sente in colpa per qualcosa, piccolo o enorme che sia, credo sia perchè ci si sente di rispondere correttamente a ciò che si percepisce come ingiusto. Non si tratta esattamente di una giustificazione, quanto di una necessità di riportare alla neutralità un equilibrio di potere. Non conta quanto enorme o minuscola una cosa possa apparire razionalmente: conta se si percepisce di aver agito giustamente o ingiustamente nei confronti di una persona o un gruppo, in base al modo in cui tu credi la persona o il gruppo si siano posti con te. Se io sono certa che i cinesi siano una minaccia mondiale e si mangino i bambini e non siano esseri umani, è chiaro che non mi sento in colpa a scatenare un genocidio. Mentre magari se mi scordo di pagare l'aranciata al bar di Peppino, che io giudico onesto e povero e che già mi aveva pure offerto il caffè, mi sentirò in colpa e tornerò a pagargliela.
> Ovviamente il problema è che i giudizi sono soggettivi. Ci si può convincere di cose che non sono vere. Ma per il soggetto lo sono, e questo basta a scatenare una reazione spesso inconscia. A me, ad esempio,  è capitato di svolgere la stessa azione due volte con la stessa persona, a distanza di due anni:  la prima volta mi sono sentita in colpissima; la seconda, per niente. Non è l'azione che provoca il senso di colpa, ma il movente.


Fiuuuuuuuuu!
Resta da definire una cosa: La tendenza a considerare il senso di giustizia nell'ambito di un rapporto sempre paritario, da cosa potrebbe derivare?


----------



## danny (2 Settembre 2015)

Avere o addirittura mantenere a lungo i sensi di colpa è inutile.
Darsi da fare per rimediare al gesto sbagliato è decisamente più apprezzabile.
Tutti possono sbagliare, ma avere sensi di colpa non è un modo di espiare costruttivo.
O si dimentica o ci si dà da fare.
Rimuginare a lungo su quello che si è commesso, sui propri errori non lo comprendo.
Forse i miei sensi di colpa sono istantanei e mi spingono a cercare un equilibrio immediato, ma nel lungo periodo non ne ho.


----------



## ipazia (2 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao cara.
> Cercare di migliorare se stessi presuppone una immagine differente di se (pur nell'accettazione dei limiti e caratteristiche).
> E' su questa specie di frattura, sul riconoscimento di un -meglio di così- che credo si basi l'assunto.


Ciao

sono d'accordo sul fatto che migliorare se stessi presupponga un'immagine differente di sè. 
Io sono nel passaggio prima. (che poi prima non è corretto, che le cose secondo me viaggiano in circolarità, ma serve per individuare sequenze)

E cioè che un'autentica immagine differente di sè, presuppone una effettiva conoscenza di sè e dell'immagine che si ha e che di conseguenza si espone nel mondo.

Se mi racconto storie su di me, usando anche il senso di colpa come mezzo per non avvicinarmi a ciò che sono anche in quelle parti che mi rendono non piacevole e distante dalle attese valoriali, io la vedo difficile tendere ad un reale miglioramento. 

Migliorerò un'immagine che non corrisponde a ciò che sono. 

E a me sembra una maschera a quel punto. 

Il senso di colpa io credo sia uno stimolo a togliere la maschera. 
Navigarci dentro serve a tenersela ben vicina al viso quella maschera. 

L'onestà io credo che riguardi il rispondere alla tensione di autenticità. 

E poi c'è l'aspetto della speranza. Il riconoscimento della possibilità di un - meglio di così- che non strida con ciò che è dentro. 

Questa speranza non è scontata. E non riguarda l'autostima. 

Riguarda, per la mia esperienza, la rassegnazione al non potersi guardare interamente. Al non poter dire la verità. 
Al dover mantenere il segreto di sè.


----------



## zanna (2 Settembre 2015)

Ma Lucrezia (che ho quotato) e Ipazia sono sorelle?? O solo zie??:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## zanna (2 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Avere o addirittura mantenere a lungo i sensi di colpa è inutile.
> Darsi da fare per rimediare al gesto sbagliato è decisamente più apprezzabile.
> Tutti possono sbagliare, ma avere sensi di colpa non è un modo di espiare costruttivo.
> O si dimentica o ci si dà da fare.
> ...


Ciao danny ... è un piacere rileggerti


----------



## zanna (2 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Fiuuuuuuuuu!
> Resta da definire una cosa: La tendenza a considerare il senso di giustizia nell'ambito di un rapporto sempre paritario, da cosa potrebbe derivare?


Te giochi col fuoco ... SALLO :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti spieghi.
> Ma per me (sono ripetitiva, lo so, è un mio modo di essere :facepalm::carneval tu assolutizzi il relativo.
> Non dico che tu non abbia una tendenza alla presunzione, la hai *(io no invece tiè :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl* ma io non vedo questi aspetti che si evolvono e non sono statici.
> E' vero che si evolvono quando li riconosciamo.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Che presunzione :rotfl::rotfl::carneval:


----------



## Spot (2 Settembre 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Io credo che l'unità di misura del senso di colpa sia il proprio senso di giustizia; che non è quasi mai applicabile in maniera teorica ad una categoria di stesse cose, ma che cambia di situazione in situazione, in base alla parità o meno di rapporto con l'altro, con lo scopo di garantire un equilibrio di potere.
> Esempio: se io maltratto gratuitamente una persona che è sempre gentile con me perchè, in un momento di stress, non sono riuscita a comunicare civilmente, mi sentirò in colpa. Ma se io sono convinta (che sia vero o no) che la apparente gentilezza della persona sia un modo per percularmi cronicamente, non mi sentirò in colpa: rispondendo a un'offesa con quella che è percepita come offesa di pari o quasi entità, si ristabilisce l'equilibrio di potere che era stato turbato dalla prima (vera o presunta) offesa subita. Questo lo teorizzava Hellinger nelle relazioni fra persone, sostenendo che ogni relazione si basa su un equibrio di potere dato dalla pari possibilità di scambiare comunicazioni o 'doni' dello stesso livello di positività o negatività. Sosteneva ad esempio (cosa che trovo interessantissima) che quando qualcuno dà all'altro qualcosa di così grande che non può essere ricambiato, la persona che ha ricevuto il bene dovrà rompere la relazione, perchè vengono a mancare i pressupposti, ovvero, viene a mancare l'equilibrio di potere senza possibilità di ripristinarlo. Questo include: la rabbia e il distacco degli adolescenti dai genitori (la consapevolezza di: non potrò mai restituirti tutto quello che economicamente ed emotivamente hai fatto per me, quindi sento la spinta a rompere il rapporto), ma anche spesso, udite udite, eventi come il perdono di un tradimento (paradossalmente lui sostiene che, quando ci viene fatto uno sgarro, rispondendo con uno sgarro un po' più piccolo, si può procede così fino a tornare in 'parità': altrimenti o il perdono non sarà mai veramente tale, oppure, uno dei due finirà per abbandonare la relazione).
> 
> Tutto iò era per dire che: quando non ci si sente in colpa per qualcosa, piccolo o enorme che sia, credo sia perchè ci si sente di rispondere correttamente a ciò che si percepisce come ingiusto. Non si tratta esattamente di una giustificazione, quanto di una necessità di riportare alla neutralità un equilibrio di potere. Non conta quanto enorme o minuscola una cosa possa apparire razionalmente: conta se si percepisce di aver agito giustamente o ingiustamente nei confronti di una persona o un gruppo, in base al modo in cui tu credi la persona o il gruppo si siano posti con te. Se io sono certa che i cinesi siano una minaccia mondiale e si mangino i bambini e non siano esseri umani, è chiaro che non mi sento in colpa a scatenare un genocidio. Mentre magari se mi scordo di pagare l'aranciata al bar di Peppino, che io giudico onesto e povero e che già mi aveva pure offerto il caffè, mi sentirò in colpa e tornerò a pagargliela.
> Ovviamente il problema è che i giudizi sono soggettivi. Ci si può convincere di cose che non sono vere. Ma per il soggetto lo sono, e questo basta a scatenare una reazione spesso inconscia. A me, ad esempio,  è capitato di svolgere la stessa azione due volte con la stessa persona, a distanza di due anni:  la prima volta mi sono sentita in colpissima; la seconda, per niente. Non è l'azione che provoca il senso di colpa, ma il movente.


Ok...
Ma mettiamo che Peppino ha un sacco di soldi e in più conduce un'attività disonesta. Io sono sua cliente, e so che mi ha fregato più volte facendo la cresta sul conto.
Per caso ho la possibiltà di sgraffignarli 100 euro dall'incasso giornaliero, e so che quei 100 euro mi servono perchè sono tremendamente in bolletta.
...potrei sentirmi in colpa lo stesso a fare un gesto del genere. Non per l'effetto che avrà su Peppino, magari, ma per quello che avrà su di me.
Così come potrei sentirmi in colpa nel mettere fine alla vita di un pluriomicida seriale.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Ma Lucrezia (che ho quotato) e Ipazia sono sorelle?? O solo zie??:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Zie ? :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> *Avere o addirittura mantenere a lungo i sensi di colpa è inutile.
> Darsi da fare per rimediare al gesto sbagliato è decisamente più apprezzabile.
> Tutti possono sbagliare, ma avere sensi di colpa non è un modo di espiare costruttivo.
> O si dimentica o ci si dà da fare.*
> ...


:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ok...
> Ma mettiamo che Peppino ha un sacco di soldi e in più conduce un'attività disonesta. Io sono sua cliente, e so che mi ha fregato più volte facendo la cresta sul conto.
> Per caso ho la possibiltà di sgraffignarli 100 euro dall'incasso giornaliero, e so che quei 100 euro mi servono perchè sono tremendamente in bolletta.
> ...potrei sentirmi in colpa lo stesso a fare un gesto del genere. Non per l'effetto che avrà su Peppino, magari, ma per quello che avrà su di me.


Ah certo se sei fondamentalmente onesta, ti sentirai comunque in colpa con te stessa, per aver rotto un tuo principio.


----------



## ipazia (2 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per forza non hai capito: ho scritto in turco.
> Forse basta togliere un non.
> Io penso che siamo sempre in evoluzione e che il tuo essere presuntuosa è un tuo modo di essere tuo di dieci anni fa e di adesso ma che non sarà magari di te tra cinque anni. Perché una volta accettato si attenuerà o si trasformerà.


Ok..adesso ho capito. 

E' su quel "attenuerà" "trasformerà" che non ci sono totalmente. 

Tenendo fermo l'esempio della presunzione, che è uno dei tanti che si può usare, io non penso che si attenuerà. 
E' una parte che mi costituisce. E definisce in interscambio anche con tutto il resto.

Un ingrediente fondante. 

Tu usi l'esempio della cattedrale, (bello!), io penso ad una torta (ultimamente sto scoprendo i dolci!!).
Meglio sono bilanciati gli ingredienti fra loro più gustosa è la torta. 

Certo posso decidere di togliere alcuni ingredienti, ma cambio la torta a quel punto. 

E siccome noi non siamo semplici torte e non possiamo togliere o mettere a piacimento ingredienti al nostro essere, io penso che cercare nello squilibrio un equilibrio fra le varie parti possa portare ad un'interezza che permette benessere sempre maggiore, in relazione con me stessa e poi nel mondo. 

Ecco perchè non penso che smetterò di essere presuntuosa. Lo sono. 

Saperlo e riconoscermelo mi permette di lasciar spazio all'umiltà, che è un altro ingrediente che mi riconosco. Anzichè usare le mie energie a cercare di non essere quella che sono. 
La presunzione potrà sembrare attenuata, ma semplicemente io credo sia migliormente bilanciata. 

Ricordi l'assunto per cui "il tutto è molto più della somma delle sue parti"?

Ecco, io penso che quel "di più" riguardi non tanto le parti, quanto il modo in cui le parti vengono lasciate in interazione fra di loro. 

Un po' un giocare con se stessi tendendo alla formazione migliore possibile. 

Poi ecco, il primo assunto che io sento di avere nei confronti del mondo e che voglio dal mondo nei miei confronti, è l'autenticità. L'essere vera e che sia vero.

E il mio senso di giustizia riguarda fondamentalmente il dire la verità. E tendere alla chiarezza e alla trasparenza. 

Il senso di colpa è un velo esattamente alla verità e alla chiarezza. 

"Ho tradito. Chi io?????
Nooooo. Io non lo farei mai. Io non sono così."

E giù di sensi di colpa. Che vengono scaricati sull'altro alla ricerca di una fantomatica assoluzione che non cambia in nessun modo i fatti e il dolore. E più che altro non cambia ciò che si è. 

E quel giochetto secondo me non permette assunzione del proprio essere come è.
Anche se è molto diverso da ciò che ci si era prefigurati nell'immaginario di sè. 
E da ciò che ho fatto credere di essere. E magari non volutamente. 
Ma semplicemente perchè se non mi dico la verità su me stesso non posso neanche dirla all'altro. 

Ecco perchè io credo che tante persone non si assumano la responsabilità di certe azioni. Semplicemente non ci si riconoscono dentro. 
Specialmente quando l'immagine di sè, dichiarata a sè e al mondo, è molto distante dalla realtà. 

E più è ampio quello spazio, meno c'è riconoscimento. 
E a quel punto anche il senso di colpa decade fino a scomparire. 
Nella non assunzione di responsabilità di tanti che fanno e poi sembra non sia successo nulla. 

E la mia non è giustificazione. 

Credo che il non ricercare consapevolezza di sè e del proprio modo di porsi nel mondo sia una delle maggiori lacune che si possano avere. 
Raccontarsela, per dirla male. 

E raccontarsela, usando i diversi stratagemmi, resta un non dire la verità. E neanche un ricercarla.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Settembre 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Io credo che l'unità di misura del senso di colpa sia il proprio senso di giustizia; che non è quasi mai applicabile in maniera teorica ad una categoria di stesse cose, ma che cambia di situazione in situazione, in base alla parità o meno di rapporto con l'altro, con lo scopo di garantire un equilibrio di potere.
> Esempio: se io maltratto gratuitamente una persona che è sempre gentile con me perchè, in un momento di stress, non sono riuscita a comunicare civilmente, mi sentirò in colpa. Ma se io sono convinta (che sia vero o no) che la apparente gentilezza della persona sia un modo per percularmi cronicamente, non mi sentirò in colpa: rispondendo a un'offesa con quella che è percepita come offesa di pari o quasi entità, si ristabilisce l'equilibrio di potere che era stato turbato dalla prima (vera o presunta) offesa subita. Questo lo teorizzava Hellinger nelle relazioni fra persone, sostenendo che ogni relazione si basa su un equibrio di potere dato dalla pari possibilità di scambiare comunicazioni o 'doni' dello stesso livello di positività o negatività. Sosteneva ad esempio (cosa che trovo interessantissima) che quando qualcuno dà all'altro qualcosa di così grande che non può essere ricambiato, la persona che ha ricevuto il bene dovrà rompere la relazione, perchè vengono a mancare i pressupposti, ovvero, viene a mancare l'equilibrio di potere senza possibilità di ripristinarlo. Questo include: la rabbia e il distacco degli adolescenti dai genitori (la consapevolezza di: non potrò mai restituirti tutto quello che economicamente ed emotivamente hai fatto per me, quindi sento la spinta a rompere il rapporto), ma anche spesso, udite udite, eventi come il perdono di un tradimento (paradossalmente lui sostiene che, quando ci viene fatto uno sgarro, rispondendo con uno sgarro un po' più piccolo, si può procede così fino a tornare in 'parità': altrimenti o il perdono non sarà mai veramente tale, oppure, uno dei due finirà per abbandonare la relazione).
> 
> Tutto iò era per dire che: quando non ci si sente in colpa per qualcosa, piccolo o enorme che sia, credo sia perchè ci si sente di rispondere correttamente a ciò che si percepisce come ingiusto. Non si tratta esattamente di una giustificazione, quanto di una necessità di riportare alla neutralità un equilibrio di potere. Non conta quanto enorme o minuscola una cosa possa apparire razionalmente: conta se si percepisce di aver agito giustamente o ingiustamente nei confronti di una persona o un gruppo, in base al modo in cui tu credi la persona o il gruppo si siano posti con te. Se io sono certa che i cinesi siano una minaccia mondiale e si mangino i bambini e non siano esseri umani, è chiaro che non mi sento in colpa a scatenare un genocidio. Mentre magari se mi scordo di pagare l'aranciata al bar di Peppino, che io giudico onesto e povero e che già mi aveva pure offerto il caffè, mi sentirò in colpa e tornerò a pagargliela.
> Ovviamente il problema è che i giudizi sono soggettivi. Ci si può convincere di cose che non sono vere. Ma per il soggetto lo sono, e questo basta a scatenare una reazione spesso inconscia. A me, ad esempio, è capitato di svolgere la stessa azione due volte con la stessa persona, a distanza di due anni: la prima volta mi sono sentita in colpissima; la seconda, per niente. Non è l'azione che provoca il senso di colpa, ma il movente.


secondo me Hellinger è un filino paraculo.


----------



## ipazia (2 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ok...
> Ma mettiamo che Peppino ha un sacco di soldi e in più conduce un'attività disonesta. Io sono sua cliente, e so che mi ha fregato più volte facendo la cresta sul conto.
> Per caso ho la possibiltà di sgraffignarli 100 euro dall'incasso giornaliero, e so che quei 100 euro mi servono perchè sono tremendamente in bolletta.
> ...potrei sentirmi in colpa lo stesso a fare un gesto del genere. Non per l'effetto che avrà su Peppino, magari, ma per quello che avrà su di me.
> Così come potrei sentirmi in colpa nel mettere fine alla vita di un pluriomicida seriale.


Beh...se usi la sua disonestà per giustificare la tua, quindi costruendo una sorta di scala in cui tu ti permetti un'azione perchè quella dell'altro è più grave, potresti sentir stridere la questione. Per qualcuno invece è un motivo più che valido per agire gli stessi comportamenti seppur in veste diversa.

Ed è lì il raccontarsela. Agire in risposta alle azioni del mondo. 

Ma io credo che un sacco di gente giochi su questo, ossia sull'immagine migliore/peggiore in rapporto a ...., proprio per giustificarsi ai propri occhi. 

Che è meglio un sentirsi in colpa. A volte. Avendo comunque ottenuto quello di ci si ha bisogno. E il senso di colpa diventa un buon alibi per non definirsi interamente ai propri occhi. 

E cioè definirsi semplicemente ladro tanto quanto quel peppino. 

Ma questo significa uscire dalla concezione di relazione, col mondo e con se stessi, come rapporto di potere e di superiorità/inferiorità.


----------



## ipazia (2 Settembre 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Ma Lucrezia (che ho quotato) e Ipazia sono sorelle?? O solo zie??:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ok..adesso ho capito.
> 
> E' su quel "attenuerà" "trasformerà" che non ci sono totalmente.
> 
> ...



Le torte vengono buone a volte diminuendo lo zucchero o il burro o aggiungendo un po' di limone. E restano la stessa torta. Per quanto riguarda la presunzione nel tempo si trasforma per l'azione della consapevolezza e dell'esperienza che ridimensiona tutto.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Ma Lucrezia (che ho quotato) e Ipazia sono sorelle?? O solo zie??:carneval::carneval::carneval:



Cugine?

Io la nonna?


----------



## ipazia (2 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le torte vengono buone a volte *diminuendo* lo zucchero o il burro o *aggiungendo* un po' di limone. E restano la stessa torta. Per quanto riguarda la presunzione nel tempo si trasforma per l'azione della consapevolezza e dell'esperienza che ridimensiona tutto.


Esatto. Bilanciamento attraverso il riconoscimento del fatto che quegli ingredienti non possono essere tolti o ignorati, ma dosati. e il dosaggio di uno riguarda il dosaggio del'altro. 

In interazione. 

Ma senza riconoscere quegli ingredienti separatamente e in interazione fra di loro, non si può dosare e neanche bilanciare. 

L'esperienza e l'assunzione di responsabilità della propria presenza "molteplice" in quella esperienza, secondo me riguarda esattamente il bilanciare. il ridimensionamento è conseguenza, ed è dinamico fra l'altro. 

In certe situazioni, il mio essere presuntuosa per esempio, si rivela una risorsa. Se io la negassi in toto non potrei "usarla" e neanche governarla aprendo il rubinetto di altre caratteristiche, per esempio mescolandola all'umiltà e cercando la miscela più adatta fra le due. (sempre semplificando di molto eh).

Negarmela, sentendomici in colpa, fra l'altro, mi espone ad esserne schiava. 

Un po' come chi credeva che non avrebbe mai tradito e tradisce...e di botto si ritrova catapultato in una situazione di cui non si sa spiegare nulla. E la subisce. Cercando nel fuori risposte e accomodamenti. 
E togliendosi così la possibilità di conoscere anche parti che si credeva impossibili.
E facendo anche danni nel mondo. E nelle persone.


----------



## spleen (2 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sono d'accordo sul fatto che migliorare se stessi presupponga un'immagine differente di sè.
> Io sono nel passaggio prima. (che poi prima non è corretto, che le cose secondo me viaggiano in circolarità, ma serve per individuare sequenze)
> ...


Sì, ecco perchè chi si è dannato da solo perde la speranza e smette di cercarsi.

Sai cosa dice la religione (reminescenza catechistica): L'unico peccato imperdonabile è quello contro lo spirito santo, cioè contro la speranza di essere perdonati, che è anche la speranza di redimersi.

Il -meglio di così- potremmo averlo dentro da sempre, potrebbe essere lì, a ricordarci quello che siamo e a richiamarci all' intima adesione a quello che dovremmo essere, perchè non solo non stride, ma è la vera interpretazione di noi stessi, forse.
Potremmo chiamarla coscienza?


----------



## disincantata (2 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Vi capita mai di pensare:
> -Ma io sono meglio di così!-
> Riferito al vostro comportamento con gli altri, al netto della stima sulle vostre capacità.



A me si, spesso, solo per la raccolta differenziata.  Lavo tutto e divido tutto in modo maniacale.  Raccolgo anche tutto quello che posso,buttato da altri, qui e' facilissimo, lavo e divido.  Ancora non ho trovato chi lo fa meglio di me.


----------



## ipazia (2 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Sì, ecco perchè chi si è dannato da solo perde la speranza e smette di cercarsi.
> 
> Sai cosa dice la religione (reminescenza catechistica): L'unico peccato imperdonabile è quello contro lo spirito santo, cioè contro la speranza di essere perdonati, che è anche la speranza di redimersi.
> 
> ...


Io non penso che esista il perdono. Inteso come assoluzione. E liberazione. E non penso esista neanche la redenzione. 

Ma penso, sento, che accettare l'imperdonabilità e la non possibilità di redenzione è pace. 

Che l'intima adesione passa anche dalle brutture.

O perlomeno per me così è stato. Ed è. Io passo principalmente per le brutture di me. Innanzitutto. 
Ma è il mio imprinting e non posso prescindere. Non penso sia per tutti così. 

Anche se penso che non possa esistere intima adesione senza la consapevolezza che la speranza di quel meglio deriva dall'accoglimento di tutto il proprio sè. 

Il vuoto interiore in cui si sente lo stridere si tenta di riempirlo in molti modi. Il senso di colpa è uno di quei modi secondo me. 

Attraversare quel vuoto. Sedercisi dentro. Senza cercare di velarlo ai propri occhi. Lasciandolo vuoto. 
E accettare la bellezza, nella sua pienezza, che è bruttura e orrore e anche meraviglia e stupore. 
Io credo sia questa la soglia per l'intima adesione di cui parli. 

Poi non so se è coscienza. 
Io penso sia un qualcosa di più profondo e innato della coscienza, che è comunque manipolata fin dalla nascita dal contesto. 

Non lo so...penso riguardi il moto istintivo alla Vita. E il rispetto istintivo per certi assunti che riguardano la Vita e la Morte. 

Per usare un esempio lampante. Io mi sentirei colpevole di aver abusato se usassi aggressività gratuitamente, e per gratuitamente intendo senza un motivo che riguardi il mio Vivere. 
So per certo che non sentirei di aver abusato di alcunchè usando aggressività e anche violenza nel caso in cui il mio Vivere fosse messo in pericolo. E dico di più, mi riconoscerei senza difficoltà in quella me feroce. 

E il riconoscimento verrebbe dal fatto che quegli agiti sono intimamente aderenti al mio essere profondo. 
Quello che appartiene alla Vita. Per quanto si provi a discostarsene.

La parte complessa è quando il sè profondo è velato da attese, aspettative, immagini di dover essere che vengono dall'esterno. 
Sollevare quei veli, anche rivedendo la morale e non assumendola come cosa data e indiscutibile, è un lavoro di ricerca che credo duri per tutta la vita.

Il senso di giustizia, di cui si è accennato, per esempio, è spesso condizionato dall'interesse e dalla tutela del potere. 
Non mettere in discussione questo porta a compiere azioni che esternamente sono aderenti alla giustizia, ma che in realtà riguardano il mantenimento di potere, di pochi o tanti. 

E tutto questo ha poco a che vedere con l'intima adesione di cui si parlava. 
E il senso di colpa diventa un alibi per mascherare lo stridere fra il fuori e il dentro. 
Fino a sparire del tutto quando il riconoscimento è in qualcosa di molto lontano dal proprio essere profondo. 

Un po' come i tedeschi che erano vicini ai campi e tacevano e non agivano. Non giudico. Ma credo che sia scattato qualcosa in loro che li ha portati a non riconoscere intimamente che quello che vedevano era un qualcosa di cui erano partecipi e responsabili. E credo avessero scisso ciò che ritenevano giusto intimamente da ciò che accettavano fuori nella non azione. 

Qualcuno infatti non è riuscito a rimanere nella non azione. E si è riconosciuto nello stridere. E quello stridere ha seguito cercando altro che non fosse adesione ad un senso di colpa più o meno strisciante e nascosto.

Non so se sono riuscita a spiegare....


----------



## spleen (2 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io non penso che esista il perdono. Inteso come assoluzione. E liberazione. E non penso esista neanche la redenzione.
> 
> Ma penso, sento, che accettare l'imperdonabilità e la non possibilità di redenzione è pace.
> 
> ...


Siamo finiti dentro una cosa complessa, bisognerebbe raccontare di noi. Del mio senso di colpa verso quella persona posso solo dire che la cosa che più mi dava a pensare era il senso di irreparabilità del danno inferto. Anche se poi con il tempo ho capito che non era solo mia rsponsabilità, e che la mia, di responsabilità, non era del tutto cosciente.
Non è stato un pensiero comodo, e fugo ogni dubbio sul fatto che sia stato un rifuglio per non agire, anzi devo dire che è servito per prendere coscienza di me, che potevo anche essere -peggio di così -.   Rispetto ad un me che mi giustificava e perdonava sempre. E devo anche dire che mi ha spalancato gli occhi su una realtà di persone che erano come attori su di un palcoscenico, che recitano un comodo ruolo, e che non lo mettevano mai in discusssione.
L' unica persona che lo ha fatto è diventato uno dei miei più cari amici.


----------



## ipazia (2 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Siamo finiti dentro una cosa complessa, bisognerebbe raccontare di noi. Del mio senso di colpa verso quella persona posso solo dire che la cosa che più mi dava a pensare era il senso di irreparabilità del danno inferto. Anche se poi con il tempo ho capito che non era solo mia rsponsabilità, e che la mia, di responsabilità, non era del tutto cosciente.
> Non è stato un pensiero comodo, e fugo ogni dubbio sul fatto che sia stato un rifuglio per non agire, anzi devo dire che è servito per prendere coscienza di me, che potevo anche essere -peggio di così -.   Rispetto ad un me che mi giustificava e perdonava sempre. E devo anche dire che mi ha spalancato gli occhi su una realtà di persone che erano come attori su di un palcoscenico, che recitano un comodo ruolo, e che non lo mettevano mai in discusssione.
> L' unica persona che lo ha fatto è diventato uno dei miei più cari amici.


Sì. Infatti credo sia la doppia faccia del senso di colpa. 

Quello che dicevo qualche post fa. Ossia può essere un segnale e uno stimolo. Se lo si assume come tale. E ci si guarda dentro non ricercando semplicemente assoluzione o redenzione.

Se invece diventa un limbo in cui ci si accomoda per non guardare, allora è altro. Diventa alibi comodo per non guardare le proprie responsabilità e anche quelle dell'altro. 

A volte è molto più comodo assumersi ogni colpa che ammettere la propria impotenza e la propria inadeguatezza in alcune situazioni. 
E il senso di colpa si presta a questo giochetto. 

Se penso a parti del mio vissuto, io mi riconosco di aver usato il senso di colpa per rimanere nella non azione. 
Non mi piace. Ma l'ho fatto. 
E l'essermi sentita in colpa non mi giustifica ai miei occhi del mio non decidere. Che è in fondo non assumermi me e le mie azioni. 

In altre situazioni sono stata più pronta e ho trasformato il senso di colpa in responsabilità. E ho toccato con mano la differenza. Mi sono piaciuta di più in queste situazioni. 

Ma queste non mi sollevano dalle altre. E non sono redenta e neanche perdonata. 

La tensione alla chiarezza che sento è lo scegliere, al bivio, l'assunzione di responsabilità invece del senso di colpa e fare la fatica di prendere una posizione anche scomoda con me stessa e agire. In connessione con me. 

Anche se la connessione con me a volte significa disconnessione da quello che mi circonda. Con quello che comporta.


----------



## spleen (2 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì. Infatti credo sia la doppia faccia del senso di colpa.
> 
> Quello che dicevo qualche post fa. Ossia può essere un segnale e uno stimolo. Se lo si assume come tale. E ci si guarda dentro non ricercando semplicemente assoluzione o redenzione.
> 
> ...


Infatti sei Ipazia. 

Scusami, non ho resistito. Trovo irresistibili in effetti certi nomi che una volta venivano dati persino alle persone.

Sul perdono in linea teorica sono d'accordo con te, sul concetto di redenzione in effetti avrei qualcosa da dire, ma non ora.


----------



## ipazia (2 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> *Infatti sei Ipazia.*
> 
> Scusami, non ho resistito. Trovo irresistibili in effetti certi nomi che una volta venivano dati persino alle persone.


...in effetti...

Pensa che uno dei passaggi, riportati e quindi non certi che la riguardano, che mi ha affascinata mentre leggevo di lei era questo. E mi aveva innamorata. 

"Si racconta che una volta un suo giovane discepolo, bello e gentile: «Ipazia! - le dicesse - Ipazia io muoio d'amore per te!». Ella non si commosse né lo cacciò ma, chiamata una domestica, le comandò di portare panni e filacce che prima aveva tenute su di una piaga, e fattele vedere al giovane, gli disse: «Vedi, la mia bellezza è soltanto apparente, disingannati, poiché anche io sono di carne, di materia vile, cioè, e di putredine!». "

I nomi e il loro uso...sono un argomento su cui si potrebbero fare lunghissimi OT. 

edit: sul concetto di redenzione ci sarebbe molto da dire in effetti, ne uscirebbe una cosa lunghissima


----------



## Nobody (3 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Per usare un esempio lampante. Io mi sentirei colpevole di aver abusato se usassi aggressività gratuitamente, e per gratuitamente intendo senza un motivo che riguardi il mio Vivere.
> So per certo che non sentirei di aver abusato di alcunchè usando aggressività e anche violenza nel caso in cui il mio Vivere fosse messo in pericolo. E dico di più, mi riconoscerei senza difficoltà in quella me feroce.


ciao 
De Andrè cantava: 

_"Ed ora imparo un sacco di cose in mezzo agli altri vestiti uguali, tranne quale il crimine giusto per non passare da criminali. Ci hanno insegnato la meraviglia verso la gente che ruba il pane, ora sappiamo che è un delitto il non rubare quando si ha fame."

_Ogni azione va contestualizzata al momento e alla situazione  presente. L'aggressività (e la violenza che può scaturirne) è presente in natura ed è stupido demonizzarla. Perchè in determinate situazioni è vitale e necessaria.


----------



## Nobody (3 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...in effetti...
> 
> Pensa che uno dei passaggi, riportati e quindi non certi che la riguardano, che mi ha affascinata mentre leggevo di lei era questo. E mi aveva innamorata.
> 
> ...


Mi hai ricordato la storia Zen della monaca  
In un monastero buddista un monaco si era innamorato perdutamente di una giovane monaca. Un giorno le scrisse un'appassionata lettera d'amore. Il giorno dopo, durante la preghiera comune, lei si alzo e la lesse davanti a tutti, e poi gli disse: se mi ami, amami pubblicamente, davanti al mondo. L'amore se è vero, non deve mai essere nascosto.


----------



## ipazia (3 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ciao
> De Andrè cantava:
> 
> _"Ed ora imparo un sacco di cose in mezzo agli altri vestiti uguali, tranne quale il crimine giusto per non passare da criminali. Ci hanno insegnato la meraviglia verso la gente che ruba il pane, ora sappiamo che è un delitto il non rubare quando si ha fame."
> ...


_"...certo bisogna farne di strada da una ginnastica d'obbedienza fino ad un gesto molto più umano che ti dia il senso della violenza, però bisogna farne altrettanta per diventare così coglioni da non riuscire più a capire che non esistono poteri buoni.."

_E ti quoto pienamente sulla contestualizzazione. Anche del senso di giustizia che spesso parla più di potere applicato e usa i condizionamenti, fra cui il senso di colpa, per gestire il potere stesso. In piccolo e in grande. 

E ciao a te!


----------



## ipazia (3 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Mi hai ricordato la storia Zen della monaca
> In un monastero buddista un monaco si era innamorato perdutamente di una giovane monaca. Un giorno le scrisse un'appassionata lettera d'amore. Il giorno dopo, durante la preghiera comune, lei si alzo e la lesse davanti a tutti, e poi gli disse: se mi ami, amami pubblicamente, davanti al mondo. L'amore se è vero, non deve mai essere nascosto.


ogni cosa vera deve poter stare sotto al cielo.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Mi hai ricordato la storia Zen della monaca
> In un monastero buddista un monaco si era innamorato perdutamente di una giovane monaca. Un giorno le scrisse un'appassionata lettera d'amore. Il giorno dopo, durante la preghiera comune, lei si alzo e la lesse davanti a tutti, e poi gli disse: se mi ami, amami pubblicamente, davanti al mondo. L'amore se è vero, non deve mai essere nascosto.


Bellissimo.
Ci farei altre riflessioni.
Ma per oggi no.:up:


----------



## Nobody (3 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> _"...certo bisogna farne di strada da una ginnastica d'obbedienza fino ad un gesto molto più umano che ti dia il senso della violenza, però bisogna farne altrettanta per diventare così coglioni da non riuscire più a capire che non esistono poteri buoni.."
> 
> _E ti quoto pienamente sulla contestualizzazione. Anche del senso di giustizia che spesso parla più di potere applicato e usa i condizionamenti, fra cui il senso di colpa, per gestire il potere stesso. In piccolo e in grande.
> 
> E ciao a te!


_... per quanto voi vi sentiate assolti, siete per sempre coinvolti _ 
Si, indurre il senso di colpa è una delle armi più usate da chi esercita il potere. Magari in piccolo, nel nucleo familiare... o in grande, come un governo verso i suoi cittadini. 
E ne abbiamo un esempio lampante proprio in questi giorni. Chi comanda decide di bombardare, di saccheggiare, di creare il caos... poi i frutti avvelenati che nascono da questo agire criminale ci ricadono addosso, e loro ad arte dopo aver causato tutto questo ci fanno pure sentire in colpa.


----------



## ipazia (3 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> _... per quanto voi vi sentiate assolti, siete per sempre coinvolti _
> Si, *indurre il senso di colpa è una delle armi più usate da chi esercita il potere.* Magari in piccolo, nel nucleo familiare... o in grande, come un governo verso i suoi cittadini.
> E ne abbiamo un esempio lampante proprio in questi giorni. Chi comanda decide di bombardare, di saccheggiare, di creare il caos... poi i frutti avvelenati che nascono da questo agire criminale ci ricadono addosso, e loro ad arte dopo aver causato tutto questo ci fanno pure sentire in colpa.


_"...Per strada tante facce non hanno un bel colore, qui chi non terrorizza si ammala di terrore, c'è chi aspetta la pioggia __per non piangere da solo..." _
Già. 

E' un legaccio sociale dalle molteplici sfaccettature. Che fra l'altro mette in condizione di dover dipendere dall'esterno per una sua risoluzione. Che sia tramite la confessione, il sacrificio, l'espiazione, la redenzione. 

Il tutto nella dicotomia giusto/sbagliato assunta come assioma. 

Un buon terreno per la dipendenza. E per tutto ciò che ne consegue.


----------



## Nobody (4 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> _"...Per strada tante facce non hanno un bel colore, qui chi non terrorizza si ammala di terrore, c'è chi aspetta la pioggia __per non piangere da solo..." _
> Già.
> 
> E' un legaccio sociale dalle molteplici sfaccettature. Che fra l'altro mette in condizione di dover dipendere dall'esterno per una sua risoluzione. Che sia tramite la confessione, il sacrificio, l'espiazione, la redenzione.
> ...


_"intellettuali d'oggi, idioti di domani, ridatemi il cervello che basta alle mie mani..._" 

Assolutamente si.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Mi hai ricordato la storia Zen della monaca
> In un monastero buddista un monaco si era innamorato perdutamente di una giovane monaca. Un giorno le scrisse un'appassionata lettera d'amore. Il giorno dopo, durante la preghiera comune, lei si alzo e la lesse davanti a tutti, e poi gli disse: se mi ami, amami pubblicamente, davanti al mondo. L'amore se è vero, non deve mai essere nascosto.


Su questa cosa ho riflettuto a lungo.
L'amore non solo non deve essere nascosto ma esige che sia pubblico, ufficiale e proclamato e riconosciuto.
Per me perché vuole essere creduto e chiede testimoni.
Tutto ciò in cui si crede e ci si vuole impegnare richiede la proclamazione che implica assunzione di responsabilità.
E da qui nasce il matrimonio, nelle sue varie forme storicamente e culturalmente definite, non è solo richiesta di tutela, è più desiderio di dare tutele, è prendersi cura.


----------



## Fantastica (4 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Su questa cosa ho riflettuto a lungo.
> L'amore non solo non deve essere nascosto ma esige che sia pubblico, ufficiale e proclamato e riconosciuto.
> Per me perché vuole essere creduto e chiede testimoni.
> Tutto ciò in cui si crede e ci si vuole impegnare richiede la proclamazione che implica assunzione di responsabilità.
> E da qui nasce il matrimonio, nelle sue varie forme storicamente e culturalmente definite, non è solo richiesta di tutela, è più desiderio di dare tutele, è prendersi cura.


Non non viviamo in un mondo zen. Anzi, viviamo in un mondo in cui ciò che sta in primo piano, ed è reso pubblico, è per lo più degradante e immiserente.
Lathe biosas!


----------



## Fantastica (4 Settembre 2015)

Quanto al senso di colpa, è una brutta bestia, di cui mi sono liberata appieno solo grazie a GA. Ne avevo di mostruosi per quelli che ritenevo inconsciamente "danni" (ed erano invece comportamenti assolutamente normali) che avrei/ho inflitto a mia madre da adolescente. Me li sono trascinati dietro per anni: una delle loro manifestazioni è sempre stata l'ansia da perfezione, totalmente interiorizzata.
Nella mia esperienza, il senso di colpa è stato figlio e genitore dell'inammissibilità dei miei limiti.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non non viviamo in un mondo zen. Anzi, viviamo in un mondo in cui ciò che sta in primo piano, ed è reso pubblico, è per lo più degradante e immiserente.
> Lathe biosas!


Ovvero come liquidare una visione dell'amore buttandola nel canale di scolo.


----------



## ologramma (4 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Su questa cosa ho riflettuto a lungo.
> L'amore non solo non deve essere nascosto ma esige che sia pubblico, ufficiale e proclamato e riconosciuto.
> Per me perché vuole essere creduto e chiede testimoni.
> Tutto ciò in cui si crede e ci si vuole impegnare richiede la proclamazione che implica assunzione di responsabilità.
> E da qui nasce il matrimonio, nelle sue varie forme storicamente e culturalmente definite, non è solo richiesta di tutela, è più desiderio di dare tutele, è prendersi cura.


Bellissime parole  :up:
Ma bisogna anche dire che delle volte si deraglia dal percorso e sta a noi rientrare e proseguire sul binario giusto


----------



## Fantastica (4 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ovvero come liquidare una visione dell'amore buttandola nel canale di scolo.


No, è solo che è Zen.


----------



## Eliade (4 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma chi ne fa di tutti i colori che persona vuole essere?
> Voi avete sensi di colpa per l'aranciata?


La prima domanda non saprei, sarei curiosa di sapere se ci siano state risposte da chi le fa. Sunto?

La seconda, si. Ahimè, si...:unhappy:


----------



## Nobody (7 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> *Non non viviamo in un mondo zen.* Anzi, viviamo in un mondo in cui ciò che sta in primo piano, ed è reso pubblico, è per lo più degradante e immiserente.
> Lathe biosas!


Oppure è vero il contrario... il mondo è Zen, ma siamo noi che non lo sappiamo vivere.


----------



## Fantastica (7 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Oppure è vero il contrario... il mondo è Zen, ma siamo noi che non lo sappiamo vivere.


Questa è brillante, ma un po' tirata, permetti


----------



## Nobody (7 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Questa è brillante, ma un po' tirata, permetti


po' esse


----------



## Martoriato (8 Settembre 2015)

Il senso di colpa ha dominato buona parte della mia vita fino a 40 anni. Poi mi sono sdraiato sul lettino dello psicologo e ho messo a posto molte cose. Indubbiamente l'ambiente dove vivo ha fatto la differenza,ho vissuto il razzismo sulla mia pelle e ancora lo vivo,con la differenza che adesso perdono.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Settembre 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Il senso di colpa ha dominato buona parte della mia vita fino a 40 anni. Poi mi sono sdraiato sul lettino dello psicologo e ho messo a posto molte cose. Indubbiamente l'ambiente dove vivo ha fatto la differenza,ho vissuto il razzismo sulla mia pelle e ancora lo vivo,con la differenza che adesso perdono.


razzismo?
mi dispiace tantissimo, è una barbarie.
Hai tutta la mia solidarietà.


----------



## Martoriato (8 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi dispiace tantissimo, è una barbarie.
> ./QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Lo e' per davvero. Ed e' un tipo di razzismo ben diverso,ben peggiore del " io sono bianco tu sei nero quindi non mi piaci",e' un razzismo tra bianchi fatto di invide,cattiverie,violenze verbali non dette e quanto altro. Poco importa se la mia vita si svolge nello stesso posto da ormai 30 anni,io non sono un indigeno e non lo saro' mai. E' anche questo tipo di razzismo che ha tenuto ben vivo in me il senso di colpa per tanti anni.


----------



## sienne (8 Settembre 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Sbriciolata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > mi dispiace tantissimo, è una barbarie.
> ...


----------



## ipazia (8 Settembre 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Il senso di colpa ha dominato buona parte della mia vita fino a 40 anni. Poi mi sono sdraiato sul lettino dello psicologo e ho messo a posto molte cose. Indubbiamente l'ambiente dove vivo ha fatto la differenza,ho vissuto il razzismo sulla mia pelle e ancora lo vivo,con la differenza che *adesso perdono*.


Il perdono è parte del meccanismo della colpa. Non esistono uno senza l'altro. 

E sono entrambi modi per posizionarsi non rispetto a se stessi ma rispetto a quella che si crede essere la posizione degli altri. 

Poi magari ho inteso male quello che intendi per perdono...


----------



## Martoriato (8 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il perdono è parte del meccanismo della colpa. Non esistono uno senza l'altro.
> 
> E sono entrambi modi per posizionarsi non rispetto a se stessi ma rispetto a quella che si crede essere la posizione degli altri.
> 
> Poi magari ho inteso male quello che intendi per perdono...



Perdono inteso che alla fine uno guarda avanti e lascia che sia,con la consapevolezza che tutti gli esseri umani sono imperfetti.


----------



## ipazia (8 Settembre 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Perdono inteso che alla fine uno guarda avanti e lascia che sia,con la consapevolezza che *tutti gli esseri umani sono imperfetti*.


Ecco..allora è quello che avevo capito. 

Ed è questo che secondo me è il perdono come rovescio della medaglia della colpa. E del senso di colpa. 

E non mi piace. A me. 

Credo diventi un modo per giustificare e giustificarsi. Dalle cose più piccole a quelle più grandi. 

L'imperfezione è imperfezione. Non la vedo come un qualcosa che spiega comportamenti.

E non mi è mai sembrata un valido motivo per lasciare indietro cose. Mie o di altri.  

La consapevolezza io penso riguardi il conoscere le proprie imperfezioni e accettarle conoscendole, ma per assumersene responsabilità e tendere al miglioramento. Non per assolverle. Nell'imperfezione.  

Mi sembra come dire, ho gli occhi azzurri, che ci posso fare. O mi sento in colpa o passo oltre. 

Mi sa di rassegnazione. E buonismo anche. Quel "lasciare che sia". 

Certe cose, non si può lasciare che siano. E non perchè non si può per assunto. 
Semplicemente perchè il loro semplice essere accadute non lo permette, che hanno cambiato baricentri e creato conseguenze. 

Assumersene la responsabilità è farsene carico senza aggiustamenti o abbellimenti. Prenderle per come sono, libere da ogni valutazione che possa ammortizzare o amplificare. E farle proprie. Renderle risorsa. E opportunità. 

Quel lasciare che sia, mi sembra più vicino al non guardare che all'imparare. 

Tipo una mano di dio...ego te absolvo. E mi parla di potere. Che per assolvere qualcuno, è necessario mettercisi sopra. E per essere assolti, serve mettersi sotto. 

Io penso che nessuno possa assolvere nessuno. 

Andare oltre, secondo me, significa proprio aver fatto proprio. Il bene e il male. 
La colpa e il perdono non hanno significato in questo processo.


----------



## Martoriato (8 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Martoriato ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ciao
> ...


----------



## Ecate (13 Settembre 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> sienne ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Mai dimenticare e mai smetterne di parlarne. Non ho mai dimenticato,ho forse perdonato ma non ho mai dimenticato. *A volte da uno che ha subito il razzismo sono diventato io razzista e aggressivo con questa gente,e la cosa piu' triste era che funzionava,era che loro si piegavano davanti alla mia aggressivita' e presunta superiorita' che credevano di vedere in me. Ma si puo' vivere cosi' ? Non credo proprio.*
> ...


----------

